# A Big Rufus Hussey Fan!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I get requests for "Special Cuts" of slingshot bands from all over the world. Some of these may require a specific type rubber ( I stock 7) or special pouch ( I do 5 types). I had some thin width Linatex recently going to a Tournament shooter in Italy,some very wide Gum going to Australia- everyone is different as to what they like and require. I do a special order for a guy in Germany who absolutely loves our own Rufus Hussey. Chris is a wonderful guy who knows more about how Rufus set up his slingshots then anyone I know. He has done his homework as to Rufus band dimensions and slingshot wood type and style. He owns a very rare original Womans Hussey Slingshot. Here is a picture of an order going to Chris of 7 band sets. Chris is VERY VERY specific about what he wants. These sets pictured are genuine dimensions taken from notes Chris got about Mr. Hussey. Notes State:

Pure Gum Rubber-1/16" thick-Straight cut 16"s long (before tying)

Pouches -Brown ( Old Shoe Tongue leather was a favorite) minimum 1/16" thick semi stiff- with dimensions of 2 inches by 5 inches
8 mm hole punched for band-set back from pouch edge 3/8" to 1/2". After tying there should be 3/4" tab or "Wing" left over.

Bands tied onto frame with number 64 rubber bands

Most often Rufus used soft cotton string ( meat or Butchers twine) for pouch tying- sometimes he would also use thin rubber bands.

Rufus favorite ammo was good sized rocks about the size of a Ping Pong Ball-( Dang!!!)

I think that it is great that someone has such a respect and admiration for someone in our sport who was such an inspiration for many of the millions that viewed his videos on You Tube. Nice job Chris and I really admire your knowledge and respect for "Old Rufus". Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Hmmm. . . that guy is the opposite of me. I can't make up my mind -- ever!*_


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing the folks one encounters in the slingshot world!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a rather good site on Ruffus http://www.asheboro....llen/rufus1.htm


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent link Scott. Thanks Bud! Flatband


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Those bands look great Flatband! Nice job.









sean


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dgui is the modern day Rufus and I think he has stopped shooting. If that is true he will be missed very much! -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Dgui is the modern day Rufus and I think he has stopped shooting. If that is true he will be missed very much! -- Tex


He hasn't stopped shooting, just stopped posting here.
His youtube channel is still plenty active.
Great work on the pouches and bands, Gary!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I wondered about Darrell too. He's doing well, shooting up everything, just moved on for his own reasons.That man can shoot for sure! Flatband


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dgui is a great shooter! His vids are helpful and he has done his very best all the times to share his shooting, techniques and knowledge!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> _*Hmmm. . . that guy is the opposite of me. I can't make up my mind -- ever!*_


very sweet!!!!!


----------



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

thank you so much gary, youre the man!!


----------

